# Hello from England



## Wyvern (Feb 21, 2004)

Hi Guys,  

My name is Peter I live in a village near Stonehenge in England the place that millions of people from overseas want to visit. We have a cat called Oliver he will 14 in July.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey welcome to the forums!


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hello Peter and welcome to the forum. Post some pictures when you can!


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Hi and welcome to the forums always good to meet someone else from UK


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi Peter and welcome to the forum!


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

Welcome Peter... can't wait to see some pics!!


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Welcome to you and Oliver  

seashell


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Peter and welcome to the forum.

Since you live so close to Stonehenge, are you complacent about it, or is it as intriguing to you as it is those of us who live so far away? I hope I can see it some day.

I live about an hour's drive north of the Indianapolis Motor Speedway and have family that lives within two blocks of the front stretch grandstands. After living there for a year myself, I find myself driving by all of that racing history without giving it a second glance.

Be sure to post some pictures of your kitty, when you get a chance. We would all like to "meet" Oliver.

Peace,
Mike


----------

